# Electric Bikes



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Considering an Electric bike for my co-pilot.

Have looked at the comments on here but see no mention of Batribike.

So has anyone had any experience of Batribikes?

Clcik Here<

We were looking at the Diamond or Onyx model.

Or does anyone have any other recomendations?

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As you don't mention budget, yes.

Brompton-Nano with Lithium Polymer battery.

http://www.nano-motor.co.uk/nanobrompton.php









Dave


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Trev, for what it's worth we have a couple of Schwinn Streamline electrics which we are more than happy with.

By comparison, the Granite for instance, looks heavy at 26kg (with or without battery?) against the Streamlines 20kg with battery. Weight is the killing factor with bikes, with or without electrics. 

The standard range is 16-25 miles with the Granite as against a conservative 40-50 miles with the Streamline. Thats a very short range and I think that you would be forever charging it up.

The Streamlines have both gears and motors in the hubs and therefore out of the weather.

Now for the downside, the Streamline will probably cost near double the Granite, however, it gives a clue as to what is out there.

Ron


----------



## motorman (May 24, 2005)

We bought 2 Batribikes at the Peterborough show last year - 1 Silver Granite and 1 Silver Diamond. The company is extremely nice to deal with and are very friendly and accommodating. Both bikes have been reliable and would have no problem in recommending them. We have a bike rack on the back of our motorhome but takes two of us to lift them up and store the batteries inside the van. 
Motorman


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

teemyob said:


> So has anyone had any experience of Batribikes?
> Trev


No but I've seen their advert now and I'm not impressed.

30-40 mile range -- from 24V 10Ah. Look for the small print - possibly "From top of Snowdon to Bedgeallert."

Their £550 bike looks remarkably similar to the £299 on sale near Cherry Hinton last year although that had NiMH batteries.


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi After much research, we bought two Synergie Vivace folding bikes I can only describe them as BRILL!! see [email protected]. If you require any more info please PM . Yours Wallis


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Yes I have a Batribike bought last year. Love it yes it is a bit heavy but then I'm no lightweight. Had a slight problem with a battery - company gave me another one no problems. They are a family business based in Essex and Sturton by Stow. They have a CL on site in Sturton. I'm sure they will let you have a trial run. 

Sonja


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

wallis said:


> Hi After much research, we bought two Synergie Vivace folding bikes I can only describe them as BRILL!! see [email protected]. Wallis


I didn't think it was that much research, you got on mine, came back with a big grin, went and bought two 

Mine ( well hers now ) is still fine, she has even managed to loop it in Lincoln. We were riding the "cycle path" on the main road, the gust from a big artic caught her and there she was 3 feed down in a ditch. Bike and passenger unhurt.

I bought a mountain bike style one off ebay, I like the style but it's performance is not as good as the Vivace.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

we bought an urbanmover for my OH and she finds it easy to manage with the pedal assist, its much lighter than our first effort which I couldn't lift into the garage, 

Noel


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*electric bikes*

See my earlier posts

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-31095.html

Barry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*On your bike*

Thanks to all for the info and replies regarding bike. Still a bit unsure what to go for' Thanks, Trev.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Considering an Electric bike for my co-pilot.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev
Never heard of this company but I have had three dealings with other companies, I purchased one for my wife and it was that heavy I couldn't lift it on my own, So we returned it and got our money back, I then purchased another one (again I cannot remember Co) and almost the same thing, I could lift it on my own "Just" but no way could I get it onto Bike rack, So I phoned company up and explained and again they were good about it and refunded our money, Then one weekend while we were out and about we stayed at Blackwall Plantation and on there were a couple who had electric bikes, We enquired and they allowed us to try them and we ended up buying a pair, One for the wife and one for me, We got them from www.powacycle.co.uk , I got myself a Salisbury that weighs 22kg and a small wheel fold up for the wife which is a puma and weighs 18kg, They are brilliant, What I particularly like is the fact that there are three positions for the power switch 1. Manual, So you just use it as a normal cycle, 2, Part Manual, The motor assists you, ie the harder you pedal the more it helps, 3, Full power, There is a throttle much the same as a motorcycle for full motor driving.
The wifes bike folds up and she can carry it in her boot with no problem at all.
I have no trouble at all putting these on the bike rack, and more important the total weight is within the rack's maximum carrying weight.

Les


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev. Try this site it may help. www.atob.org.uk

Wobby


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I second that.....got the powacycle windsor last year.....it really is GREAT !


Lynda


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

savannah said:


> I second that.....got the powacycle windsor last year.....it really is GREAT !
> 
> Lynda


 See my other posts in another topic, we love our powacycles best thing we ever bought, and so light too.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Powacycles are a lot cheaper on ebay than from powacycle at present a Salisbury from Powacycle £699, on ebay from a reputable dealer £525 bit of a saving.

Les


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Cross reference some for sale and discussion links
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-55792.html


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

I got one of these last summer 
http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/electric-folding-bike-p-41.html 
Very pleased with it, nice & light I have done regular 20mile rides without realising it, they are a pleasure to use & good features.
Also when on the rear rack I fold down the handelbars, remove seat put a nylon bike cover over it, then I can see fully through rear window & to the unknown it appears to be a small kids bike sizewise & not a fullsize knickable bike or it folds up very simply & fast if u have somewhere else to stow it.
Thay are at all the shows.
I would'nt go for a bike with smaller than 20" wheels, to bumpy a ride!!
Ian


----------



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

Oh and make sure what you get has gears, you still need them & you will regret it later if at has none!!


----------



## 119988 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Best electric bike for camping and motorhomes*

... in my opinion is a Juicy Bike. New to the UK but we found them in Holland. We both have one - I've got a "Sport" and my better half has a Folding "Urban", which is the one we take away with us.

I did look at other makes, but these are very light and, for the price, very well specified in my opinion. They are now much cheaper than when we purchased! website is www.juicybike.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------



## 120070 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

The best Electric Bikes in the UK according to AtoB magazine is the Kalkhoff Proconnect by 50cycles.com

I have seen these guy at the Peterborough show a couple of years ago and they were really helpful.

We have 2 of the Kalkhoff bikes and must say the amount of distance we get on each battery keeps us going for the week if we are just using it to pick supplies from the town, saves us having to move the MH around each time we run out of eggs.

I would be interested to know if anyone else have tried these bike, I think they use Panasonic Technology and made in Germany.

Cheers

Bob50cycles


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually found these Kalhoff on a web search when I was looking for one originally, The thing that put me off was the £1500 minimum price tag, It might be ok for regular cyclists but to use just to nip to shops, No Thanks.

My Salisbury lasts me at least a week on battery for what I use it, It gets about 40 - 50 miles on 1 charge cos I don't use it on full time battery.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> I actually found these Kalhoff on a web search when I was looking for one originally, The thing that put me off was the £1500 minimum price tag, It might be ok for regular cyclists but to use just to nip to shops, No Thanks.
> 
> My Salisbury lasts me at least a week on battery for what I use it, It gets about 40 - 50 miles on 1 charge cos I don't use it on full time battery.


 I agree we find our Salisbury and Windsor don't need that much charging and are a joy to ride.


----------



## 120070 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

I am very lucky i have one of the best Motorhome and though I would compliment my Van with a couple of the best Electric Bikes, which tour as well as the van.

If the price tag is a problem they do finance.

But I picked my 2 up for only £2500.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Nah, Never do Finance, If I can't afford it I don't buy it.

But that is not the reason I didn't fancy these, I could not qualify paying that sort of money just to take a trip to shops etc, I could put a Motorbike on back for as much as it would cost for 2.

But another strange thing is I also think I have one of the best Motorhomes, Lol  

Strange isn't it every body does. Lol

But I personally think the BEST Bicycles are the ones that Goldschmitt sell they are German, I looked at them when I had my Hydraulic levelers fitted, THEY are something else, But again the price is wrong and no way would I pay that for something I would hardly use except to go to shops.


----------

